# Deciding on a Car Together



## maccheese (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, we decided a while ago that we would start working on getting a second car. The one car thing is working out okay, just takes some coordinating between the both of us. Me, I am not in a rush to get a second car. I really want to do some good looking for the next 3-6 months before purchasing. My husband is ready now. What my husband doesn't understand is that we will be better prepared financially by waiting a while. I also believe that we will know our options better and probably get a better deal if we look around longer. This has been really tough because I really would like me husband to take the lead on this decision, but it probably won't turn out good. We'll end up with a payment higher than we can afford (and still have to maintain the cash car we already have.) I am still currently unemployed and in school. Also, the longer we wait the better his credit score will be and hopefully we'll get an even better interest rate. I like to make purchases (especially large purchases) that don't put us in the red and we also have some money left over for when unexpected things happen or if we want to do something other than go to work, pay bills, and come home and do nothing. His response "well, thats life, and stuff is always going to come up and there is always going to be bills to pay." (I believe you have more control than this.) I don't know, he has just made me feel bad and blamed me for us not purchasing a car right now and waiting. What do you think?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I was a car salesman back in the day so let me give you some tips-


for starters start shopping for car loans first (unless there is a incentivised rate from the manufacturer you will always get a better rate on your own anyways), once you know the rate you can get then use a loan calculator to figure out the car price range you should be in. Going blindly into a car dealer with just a monthly payment in mind is a huge mistake and they will eat you alive.

Next figure out the type of car you want and start narrowing it down to makes and models-

can you only get used or is new feasible?
is a 2 door feasible, 4 door sedan, minivan, etc?
how much is gas pricing going to affect you, do you drive alot, look at mileages
stick with reliable cars, check consumer reports- generally speaking Toyota, Honda, and Subaru are good with Ford being one of the better domestic brands but check specific years and models first
once you have it narrowed down to a handful of models then start driving some or searching for the used model you want. Do NOT buy right away as much as the saleperson will pressure you to. While it's true that with used, once it's gone it's gone, don't fall into the trap of having to buy right then and there- take used cars to a mechanic first.
Once you have selected a model of new car you want (if thats where you are going) then go to kbb.com and find out the invoice price and incentives of the car. Unless a model is in very high demand you should be able to buy the car for invoice price or a few hundred bucks over as dealers get what is called "holdback" from the manufacturer.
Lastly, do NOT buy a warranty or after market BS- put money aside each month for future repairs


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

thus to answer your question- buying a car should be a slower process than what your husband is doing- make it clear to him that you could save thousands by being smart about it. Would he want to throw 2 grand out the window for no good reason?


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

I agree with you. Waiting a few months would be more sensible and it's not like you don't have one car already. 

Our old Saab was giving us so many EXPENSIVE problems. We financed a new Ford recently, because I grew weary of watching my husband throw away thousands on a piece of crap. It was just a better use of funds.

Is your husband receptive to your reasons?


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Or you could do it my way. Go to the dealer, look for a loss leader on the lot. Buy it. Pay cash. On one condition; do the paperwork in under 90 minutes. Either way I'm leaving in 90 minutes. Your call.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

cars are the most over valued things out there.

they lose value as soon as you drive them off the lot.

In my humble opinion anyone who has a car payment that has an average income is just foolish.

be patient and save your money to pay cash.


I am amazed at some of my friends who make 15$- 20 $ an hour and have 300- 500 $ car payments.

make no sense to me.

Waren Buffet drives a 10yr old car. Even a ultra rich person like him refuses to have a car payment.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

chillymorn said:


> cars are the most over valued things out there.
> 
> they lose value as soon as you drive them off the lot.
> 
> ...


I agree with you and that lower income people should be buying cheaper used cars, instead of shelling out a monthly payment, put half of that payment into a savings account each month for car repairs and maintenance


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

What about the fact that a used car is likely to have more problems?

At least the warranty on a new car will cover any large repairs. 

Very rich people are often cheap, which is one reason they stay rich.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

FirstYearDown said:


> What about the fact that a used car is likely to have more problems?
> 
> At least the warranty on a new car will cover any large repairs.
> 
> Very rich people are often cheap, which is one reason they stay rich.



the cost of buying a used car and maintaining it (including repairs) is still MUCH less than financing a new car


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

LOL Since a new car has been driven for some time already, there will be more age related issues.

I wish I could show you our repair bills from our old Saab! Our new car does not even cost $300/monthly, but the Saab's repairs would cost in excess of $2000. 

Advantages and Disadvantages of Buying Second Hand Cars
See "Buying a problem."


The Disadvantages of Buying a Used Car | eHow.com See "Repairs" and "Warranty"


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

FirstYearDown said:


> LOL Since a new car has been driven for some time already, there will be more age related issues.
> 
> I wish I could show you our repair bills from our old Saab! Our new car does not even cost $300/monthly, but the Saab's repairs would cost in excess of $2000.
> 
> ...


youre looking at a purely monthly payment thing, and not considering the depreciation of the asset at all or interest costs


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

plus I wouldnt recommend anyone to buy a saab, get a reliable used car like a Toyota


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> plus I wouldnt recommend anyone to buy a saab, get a reliable used car like a Toyota


:iagree::iagree::iagree: I hate Saabs! They are too high maintenance.

Did you even look at the articles I cited?  I guess the writers are wrong too.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

according to consumer reports- 



> According to the used car savings analysis, buying a 2005 Toyota Camry with a V6 engine, for example, could save you about $13,000 over five years compared with buying a new 2008 version.


Ive seen similar stats on Motor Trend, Edmonds and other such reputable auto experts


----------



## maccheese (Jul 25, 2011)

I really appreciate you all's response. As a previous poster stated, I want to make the car buying decision based on the value of the car. We do have a lower end income and DO NOT believe in hastily acquiring a car note when the value is going to drop so quickly. My husband doesn't quite seem to think this way. He's really being one tracked minded and wants us to just get a car. I want the car too, but the money we spend is important. Its not just to be given away and spent just because we have it, especially with a limited income. But to him, "thats just life."


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

chillymorn said:


> cars are the most over valued things out there.
> 
> they lose value as soon as you drive them off the lot.
> 
> ...


Steve Jobs drove a 2004 55CLK which...if the legends are correct, never had license plates.


----------

